# Stabilizing (of sorts)



## Keith (May 20, 2014)

Anyone ever used PC Wood Petrifier to harden up turning blanks that are kinda soft and punky? just bought a small bottle at my local Ace Hardware and got some blanks soaking in it. Thoughts??


----------



## RayBell (May 21, 2014)

No, but please let us know how it works out for you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (May 21, 2014)

Nope. I use Cactus Juice. Let us know.

Ray


----------



## Mike Jones (May 21, 2014)

Yes, I have used it, and while I wouldn't consider it to be a replacement for stabilizing juice, it does an excellent job of firming up small pieces, (or small areas of large pieces).


----------



## Keith (May 22, 2014)

Just took the blanks out of the juice, I also brushed some on a piece of spalted "mystery wood" that was punky. It had bad tear out in the bottom of the bowl and I figured what the heck. It will have about three days to dry, so that should be plenty long enough. Pics to come soon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

